# My car being trash now. Help me



## Jaeyoonbyun (Oct 28, 2014)

It was price $50k
Monthly payment is $650
I driving it for uber (full time)
I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
18~20 mph per mile.
Now total mileage is over 44,000
GC can't upgrade uber black only uber x and comfort..
I feel so bad because the other driver and I income is same but my car is depreciating so huge.. the other driver usually drive there
20k~35K VALUE CAR.
so I want consider about trade the other
Cheap car like Kia sorento base model
It is 23k(OTD) If I use that car I can get LX quee.
I am so sad because my car being trash quickly. Do I have to change a new car? Is better ? I think I may work for uber until 1 year or 2years more. What do you think about my situation?
Just give me your great advice plz.
Thank you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> What do you think about my situation? Just give me your great advice plz.


Your situation is dire.
You did everything you shouldn't have done.
But your biggest mistake was not joining UP.net to learn about your mistakes _before _you committed your mistakes.
It's a little late, but welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jaeyoonbyun (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for your replying.
What should I learn? 
What is my mistake it?
Plz tell me what do I have to do?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Mistake: $50k car to do rideshare. &#128529;

If I were you, I would consider keeping the car and doing only X and comfort. However, if this is full time for you, you could consider the possibility of purchasing a USED car that would qualify for Black. DO NOT BUY NEW. It is almost never a equal payback when considering depreciation. Even when factoring in repairs.

I would recommend a Lexus LS460 - black on black. You can get one reasonably priced used and they're reliable tanks. Not the best gas mileage however.

Something like this:

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/795272292/overview/









Nearly every other car qualifying for Black is a no go:


BMW 5-Series & 7-Series - *Fun. Prestigious, expensive as hell to repair. No*
Mercedes S/G/GL/GLC-Class - *Hell No. Don't touch Mercedes with a 39 1/2" pole. *
Volvo XC90 - *No. Not especially reliable. Parts are expensive. *
Infiniti Q70 - *Nissan. No. *
Lexus LS460 - *YES! Toyota FTW.* 
Audi A6, A7, A8 & more - *Similar to BMW. *
Hyundai Genesis - *2nd Choice. *
Jaguar XF/XJ - *Hahahahahah :roflmao:&#8230;&#8230;.No *
Range Rover - *Is this a joke? *
Porsche Cayenne, Macan, Panamera + - *I don't think anyone needs to be told not to drive a Porsche for rideshare.*
Rolls-Royce Phantom & Ghost *&#8230;...or a Rolls. *
Cadillac Escalade - *Relatively well built and a decent reliability history. Also popular for Black XL. I'd consider it if that's the direction you want to go. I personally wouldn't though. Super expensive and major gas hog. *


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

And I was just thinking, why not a Rolls?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

The Overland is a nice trim package... before I got my 17 Highlander (I uber in) I bought a brand new 2015 Grand Cherokee (I didn't Uber in) Honestly man, you're in a upside down situation. I don't have any advice except to try to look at all options.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Keep driving for Uber isn't going to get you out of debt.

What you need is a full time job, a part time job and a $1000 beater.

Keep doing Uber with a different car and expect a different result is pure insanity.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


--------------------------
Sell the car, while you can get a decent price.
Buy a smaller car with good gas mileage
Find a normal 40 hour/ week job and drive RS part time, if you wish.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Sell the car, while you can get a decent price.
> Buy a smaller car with good gas mileage
> Find a normal 40 hour/ week job and drive RS part time, if you wish.


Best advice :thumbup:

Both for the short and long term.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

What year and car did you buy for $50k? $650 for 72 months only comes to 46,800 and that's assuming 0% interest. I'm guessing you are significantly upside down on your loan (owe more than it's worth). In which case trading it in on a cheaper car won't work as you have no equity.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> And I was just thinking, why not a Rolls? :smiles:


Actually with their lifetime bumper to bumper warranty Rolls Royce may not be the dumbest choice ever.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lost cause trying to explain it to him.

The whole idea is to put as many paid miles on your car in as little time as possible. If you are unwilling or unable do deal with the consequences of racking up a shit load of wear and tear on your car, what do you expect? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Actually with their lifetime bumper to bumper warranty Rolls Royce may not be the dumbest choice ever.


Pretty sure it's a 4 year unlimited miles warranty.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a friend with a 25 year old Ghost that just got his muffler replaced under warranty. They even sent the mechanic to him. Maybe they have updated since he got his.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


I think the major mistake is to buy a $50k car to do Uber full time.

There is nothing wrong to buy a brand new car with that price range but with current rates, it is a kind of abuse and insult to your car. I also have 2 pretty decent cars (one is now too old for Uber and the other is 2015). The ratio of using my 2015 is about 80% leisure and 20 % Uber / Lyft. Only leave Select on unless there is surge. Usually I can take a Lux trip before the surge appears and sometimes Lyft gives me back-to-back Lux. Refrain from taking Lyft pings since this evil company charges the customer a surge fare but does not even pass a dime to the driver. Uber surge is quite predictable (at least in my market Houston), hence you simply need to stage at the appropriate location and wait. Having said, my way may only work for myself.

You mentioned that other drivers' cars are of $20-35k in value. It may just be a coincidence that you see some fellow drivers with nicer cars. Usually, people tend to buy a car that is 3-4 years newer than the minimum age requirement. $7k is the most that I would spend on a car if I had to Uber full time.

Check the KBB to see how much your car is worth now. If you find it is more advantageous to trade in for another car, don't think about a brand new car regardless of how much it costs. The first owner always take the most brutal depreciation hit! Perhaps a Camry or Corolla in the 2010 era? Toyota are known for their "bullet-proof" cars. Honestly, I do think Uber / Lyft is not meant to be a full-time commitment. First, you have to keep certain part of the earnings for income tax and regular maintenance. Second, because of the stress to sustain basic expenses (food, rent,etc), you may have to take whatever Uber / Lyft sends you (quantity; not quality). This translates to less profit and more mileages resulting in more frequent oil changes and tyre replacement.... Should the inevitable happen, you then have no income for days or weeks and you may even lose your car. Do you think the current rate can justify all the aforementioned risks? I truly consider those full-timers are courageous and awesome people.

If you are going to change your mind to do RS part time, I cannot agree more with @losiglow. Get a Lexus!



losiglow said:


> I would recommend a Lexus LS460 - black on black. You can get one reasonably priced used and they're reliable tanks. Not the best gas mileage however.
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> ...


I have a red LWB myself and want to share my thoughts with the OP.

This car can only give you 18 mpg the best which means it is not more efficient than OP's current car. It also requires premium gasoline. Of course you can still put in regular but I would not do that. If OP is in a market with mostly gridlock / downtown driving, this car is not going to do any good.

If I remember correctly, the 4.6 L engine requires 10 quants of oil. Certainly it costs way less if you perform oil change yourself but don't expect to walk out the dealership for the same task without $160. There are also a few points to note when considering a LS 460 / LS 460 L (Forget about LS 600 hL, it is a completely different story!)

1> Avoid Mark Levinson (ML) Speakers. There are 19 such speakers in both SWB and LWB. It is not a subject of debate about its concert theatre quality audio. However, amp failure is not uncommon and its replacement is going to cost about $2k.

2> Avoid air-suspension. For some unknown reason, it is easier for air-suspension to fail in LS. It is a $5k fix even in an older model like my previous 2011.

3> Choose HID headlights if possible. If a LS is equipped with triple beam LED like mine, I basically have to pray everyday after the warranty expires. HID replacement is about $300 in my LS 430 but for the triple beam LED.... It is going to be $1k+!

4> Door actuators. Unfortunately, this is a common issue for Lexus vehicles. I have a recent post about that. Long story short, the front passenger door actuator failed 2 years ago. The door then did not respond to lock buttons and key fob. It costed me $600+ for the repair and yet, it fails AGAIN. Make sure to check all doors during test-drive. Don't assume they would work! Some even say the same goes to the folding side mirrors but I have not had any problems with them as for now.

Other than those above, expect Lexus reliability, luxury and comfort!

Actually I have a question about Black. Do you have to get commercial license and insurance? If yes, I don't see any rooms to make any $ at all?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

always check with your lawyer in your state .
lets say you had to get some work completed on your car the could of messed with the miles registered on it . Having 40k on a car that was only a few years will kill the value for sure knowing it should only be 5000 miles you can adjust it that damn repair really goofed up.
They sell a tool that will reset the miles to the proper amount that was estimated before you repaired your car . 
These tools will reset it all the way back to just 1 mile if that was the correct miles before you repaired it.
always obey the laws ... something like this item posted you will need to shop around . 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OBDSTAR-X3...a=0&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 the information i posted is for fictional purposes only .


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> But your biggest mistake was not joining UP.net to learn about your mistakes _before _you committed your mistakes.
> It's a little late, but welcome to the forum.


Actually... Looks like he joined already back in 2014, but I guess he hasn't been following UP.net too often to screw himself over with a 50K car. &#129318;‍♂


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Keep driving for Uber isn't going to get you out of debt.
> 
> What you need is a full time job, a part time job and a $1000 beater.
> 
> Keep doing Uber with a different car and expect a different result is pure insanity.


Go away please.



KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Sell the car, while you can get a decent price.
> Buy a smaller car with good gas mileage
> Find a normal 40 hour/ week job and drive RS part time, if you wish.


If you want an expensive car, buy one and keep it only six months. Sell it, trade it, either way, with high but not ridiculous mileage on it. You decide if the degrading value is worth it, and you get best finance terms (interest rate and length) with a new car. Loans are not marriages. The bank gets paid their loan, and you would have to make payments to keep it from going under water. 26 weeks of a thousand miles each is not unusual for a "new" car being bought used. Rental car agencies always absorb value loss due to mileage and poor treatment. Business decisions are yours to make.



TomTheAnt said:


> Actually... Looks like he joined already back in 2014, but I guess he hasn't been following UP.net too often to screw himself over with a 50K car. &#129318;‍♂


I guess he has avoided the poison.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


Take your loss and dump the vehicle.
Best time to dump your vehicle is between Jan-March.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


1. Stop typing and start reading. The answer to almost every single question you asked can be found in this forum section.

2. Stay out of Brentwood. Unless you want to add getting shot to your list of problems.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


I'd suggest you take an English literacy course. One that teaches good writing skills.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Mistake: $50k car to do rideshare. &#128529;
> 
> If I were you, I would consider keeping the car and doing only X and comfort. However, if this is full time for you, you could consider the possibility of purchasing a USED car that would qualify for Black. DO NOT BUY NEW. It is almost never a equal payback when considering depreciation. Even when factoring in repairs.
> 
> ...


Thank for taking the time to provide free advice &#128077;&#128591;&#127996;


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> And I was just thinking, why not a Rolls?


I saw a Bentley w an
uber tag on it a few times


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


Stop trolling please....



amazinghl said:


> Keep driving for Uber isn't going to get you out of debt.
> 
> What you need is a full time job, a part time job and a $1000 beater.
> 
> Keep doing Uber with a different car and expect a different result is pure insanity.


Actually, what the OP needs is a REAL full time job with benefits like 401k. So he can realistically start to pay off that $50K investment with its positively demonic asset depreciation rate.....


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I saw a Bentley w an
> uber tag on it a few times


That's looking for a pax- date


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> Stop trolling please....
> 
> 
> Actually, what the OP needs is a REAL full time job with benefits like 401k. So he can realistically start to pay off that $50K investment with its positively demonic asset depreciation rate.....


Maybe OP likes the pain?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


Full coverage insurance.

Leave car running with window open around sketchy people.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Maybe OP likes the pain?


Every morning you wake up, its like an adrenaline shot.. "have to keep driving.. keep driving.. keep driving!"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


I think you should file bankruptcy; Chapter 7. If you can't because your not a US citizen, then you could TOTAL IT out, or REPATRIATE yourself back, so creditors can't follow you.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Jaeyoonbyun said:


> It was price $50k
> Monthly payment is $650
> I driving it for uber (full time)
> I usually ran 1,000 miles per week.
> ...


I think you should explore getting the car stolen or written off.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I think you should explore getting the car stolen or written off.


Hahaha


----------

